# Shimano Saragosa 25000



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I saw Saragosa 25000 at NJ Saltwater show.
The reel has enough line capacity(500 yards of 80 lb braid) for big fish. But my question is the reel is strong enough for big tuna. Shimano says they beef up the reel and has upto 40 lb drag. 
I found an issue of first batch of Saragosa 18000 after I landed 20 tuna with it.
I am going to buy the reel and test myself soon.


----------



## josh K (Jan 28, 2014)

Can you be more specific about your isolated issue ? did you reported to Shimano ?

This reel is fairly new..however all the reports , previews about this babies are excellent .Could it be a bad batch that your reel was in ? or just your reel .

Awaiting for your unbiased report .


----------



## cajuncc (Jul 16, 2014)

I used the *Saragosa 25000* on two different trips and caught multiple 80lb tuna. I loved the reel and don't have any complaints. It was paired with shimano's trevala rod.


----------

